# What may North Korea follow with after a Torpedoing



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The situation between the two Koreas would seem to be escalating to another bout of tension not seen I would expect for quite some time.

If it is true that North Korea torpedoed the South Korea naval vessel as alleged and without any known provocation other than being about disputed waters, they will certainly be served up with plenty of reasons they could claim will have provoked them.
N Korea to severe all ties with S Korea

With NK having massive armed forces not to mention potential nuclear capability and a leaders with a reputation for not the clearest or lets say with clearly callous thinking, the border guards, the SK public and politicians there and elsewhere are quite likely feeling some stress.

How would you defuse such a situation?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

North Korean authorities are just like Chinese authorities. They think that everyone in this world is against them and want to be first when it comes to military contest. Obviously, if North Korea takes on South Korea we can expect other countries to join the war and support South Korea - Japan, US, EU and more. To solve the problem they need to get rid of Kim Jong-il and get the other side to enter Seul...
'
Obviously we could expect China to help their North Korean friend. Not sure if they want to stand against US and EU though...


----------



## Aimhigh (Aug 8, 2008)

Now, there's a high tensions again when North Korea bombs South Korea's Yeonpyeong island.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...rea-bombs-South-Koreas-Yeonpyeong-Island.html


----------



## Puma 230 Tiger sq (Jan 24, 2010)

Dexter said:


> North Korean authorities are just like Chinese authorities. They think that everyone in this world is against them and want to be first when it comes to military contest. Obviously, if North Korea takes on South Korea we can expect other countries to join the war and support South Korea - Japan, US, EU and more. To solve the problem they need to get rid of Kim Jong-il and get the other side to enter Seul...
> '
> Obviously we could expect China to help their North Korean friend. Not sure if they want to stand against US and EU though...


Forget this EU rubbish. Its gonna be us. The british that will send most forces. As per usuall. The war will not start. mark my words.


----------



## crystalbreaker (Dec 6, 2010)

^that sounds like nationalism, sorry. The war could start with the smallest thing if there is enough tension and foolishness with leaders.

I'm from South Korea and I can tell you that the media hyped this beyond belief (as usual). Personally I find it to be as complicated as Arab-Israeli issue, only because the difference in agenda between the South and the North is just massive. 

I for one support peace, but it is a little hard when one country isn't afraid (comparatively) of belligerence


----------



## CapnMunch (Dec 27, 2010)

I think China would only be "seen" to be doing anything. They look at DPRK as an annoying little kid that wont let go of their trouser leg. Chinas economy depends on the EU, AUS, and US markets. DPRK offers them nothing, it is too poor to feed its own people.

Sure it has claims to a massive military etc, but i wonder just how many of its military would fight a full fight when they are starving and living off grass? I know they are on the verge of mental in DPRK with their leader worship and towing the line, they even have songs in factories each day to the dear leader and such... complete brainwashing stuff.

thats the scary thing, is just how brainwashed its people are, and if they really believe all that stuff about the dear leader being elivered to the earth by a flock of herons etc. If they do then they will fight like only crazy people can, and i expect suicides as "the western devils" march into town, as happened in Japan and China during WW2.

If not then they will drop like a pack of cards, i dont think China would let western forces push too close to its border though before they themselves march into DPRK, and then, there will be another line in the sand as it where...


----------



## alvin19 (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope the tension wouldn't bring anymore violence between the north and south, because if those 2 would try to attack or make a move against 1 another it would be a very serious thing for global peace. China would back up North korea while US and other allied nation would join forces with South korea.. we just hope that things could be settle in a better way rather than violence..


----------

